# Jay Peak -trip report 4/19/15



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2015)

*If there was one video that we would ask you to watch to the end, this would be *







_April means one thing to the Albas,
The coming of the close of the ski season.
Even though we want this season to never end,
All good things must
So we take in as many last turns
Enjoy the extra "Sol"
And embrace this Spring with:_

"Sol" Full Sunday

Sol means* SUN* in Spanish.


It was a tough edit and you will see why. Lots of great skiing in this video.

Thank you letting us be part of your community and for your taking part in our adventures.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice video - heart felt ending for sure!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 23, 2015)

Always like your edits. Nice tribute at the end too. My brother and I have a memorial ski day for my Dad who died in '04 and my older brother that died in '08.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 23, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Always like your edits. Nice tribute at the end too. My brother and I have a memorial ski day for my Dad who died in '04 and my older brother that died in '08.



Hugs to you man. Big hugs.

We need to make turns together.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 23, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> We need to make turns together.


I'll let you strap on the GoPro.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 24, 2015)

Great video and very touching. As a Dad it brought me to tears, but a very nice tribute.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 24, 2015)

Riverskier said:


> Great video and very touching. As a Dad it brought me to tears, but a very nice tribute.



I just read this. Holding back tears that you just said that. Wife too.  Thank you. Thank you so much.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 25, 2015)

The responses on our FB page and also emails from many people I don't know have been incredible.   We hope others watch this on this forum.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 25, 2015)

We're you at Jay again today?


----------



## fluid164 (Apr 25, 2015)

Amazing... Wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 25, 2015)

Glade Runner said:


> We're you at Jay again today?



No. We had thought about it. Our season rental is in Woodstock so we went to Killington. We will probably hit jay next weekend. Thank you all for liking this video. It means so much to us.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok just thought a guy we talked to in the tram line looked like you.  Wasn't sure.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 27, 2015)

Steve Wright, the CMO of Jay Peak liked our video and sent us a wonderful message. We are a bit shocked by that.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> Steve Wright, the CMO of Jay Peak liked our video and sent us a wonderful message. We are a bit shocked by that.



Not only that but they posted it on their Website

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/about/blog_updates/turning-the-corner-together#.VT6VMJO_ZK_


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> Steve Wright, the CMO of Jay Peak liked our video and sent us a wonderful message. We are a bit shocked by that.



Not only that but they posted it on their Website

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/about/blog_updates/turning-the-corner-together#.VT6VMJO_ZK_


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 27, 2015)

I just saw.. We are in tears. speechless.  Totally... Thank you all. This means so much to us.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow.  Was not expecting that.  Sorry for your loss.  If you don't mind me asking, can you tell us what happened?


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 29, 2015)

Literally choked up.. Cant imagine losing a kid. Thanks for sharing with us


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you all for watching this video. It truly means so much to us. It really does. Please share with your friends and family. Hug your loved ones an extra time, and one from us too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2015)

As a new father with a six week old baby, I simply can't imagine saying goodbye.  I'm so sorry.  

Ski in Peace Rocky


----------



## ilipetrov (May 2, 2015)

[emoji4]


----------



## SkiRay (Aug 5, 2015)

Man, we are all missing skiing! Wish we could afford to go to South America right about now... Soon enough I guess.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Aug 12, 2015)

Season can't get hear soon enough.


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 6, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> Season can't get hear soon enough.



Not sure if you saw our latest report.  It's finally here for VT and hoping it stays..

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ton-and-Pico-VT-12-31-1-2?p=928532#post928532


----------



## SnowDogWax (Jan 6, 2016)

Going to Sugarloaf & Loon 1/14 -1/22  hope it stays SkiRay thanks for the link


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 6, 2016)

Hmm.. Tempting.. May have to meet you there!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Jan 6, 2016)

Sugarloaf 1/14-18 then Loon 1/19-22 love the Max Pass.


----------

